# Spaceship Cruze



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Heres a update on my widely hated and yet somewhat liked LS.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

I think you need more lights :tongue:
I like it though, looks good!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

DKovac12 said:


> I think you need more lights :tongue:
> I like it though, looks good!


Appriciate it.. it def stands out from all the rest.. (( lights )) lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

For sure you'll never get lost in the woods at night!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Make it your own!

I just don't like the mount of the rear right splash guard. It ruins the whole look IMHO.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Make it your own!
> 
> I just don't like the mount of the rear right splash guard. It ruins the whole look IMHO.


They were a gift.. so i figured id throw em on.. they arnt exactly a direct fit. So yeah... =/


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

tsblu22 said:


> They were a gift.. so i figured id throw em on.. they arnt exactly a direct fit. So yeah... =/


Why not swap them out with the OEM splash guards and light them up?


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Why not swap them out with the OEM splash guards and light them up?


I know.. but they were a gift.. so imma make the best of them for now.. lol.. im actually shocked tho. Ur the first person to not rag on my wing or bars.. a completly other thing i never even really noticed... lol... good looks tho. There is alot more coming soon


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I like it. Looks fun.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

tsblu22 said:


> I know.. but they were a gift.. so imma make the best of them for now.. lol.. im actually shocked tho. Ur the first person to not rag on my wing or bars.. a completly other thing i never even really noticed... lol... good looks tho. There is alot more coming soon


Back in the mid-90s in the early days of the web, there was a guy who was a Sherrif or deputy who used his Impala SS as his patrol car. He called himself "the heat" and he had that thing lit up like like a Tijuana taxi. It was really something.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here he is:

Chief Fiene

More Shots from the Chief!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

other than the off-road light bar on top ... I think it looks pretty bad @$$


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That looks awesome. Extremely well done. I could use some of those lights where I live.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

If I were driving past you at night I'd think I was approaching the sun, not a spaceship.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I actually really like it, not my style but it looks mean and tough.....I am starting to feel those big spoilers too....very Subaru-esque


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I actually really like it, not my style but it looks mean and tough.....I am starting to feel those big spoilers too....very Subaru-esque


Actually its a evo 10 wing.. =)


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

tsblu22 said:


> Actually its a evo 10 wing.. =)


How did that install go? Or did you have it done. I'm actually in love with it haha


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> How did that install go? Or did you have it done. I'm actually in love with it haha


Ive done everything on my car myself... lol.. and it literally just fits.. no wiggle room at all..


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

OMG I might just get me one, they're affordable too!!!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> OMG I might just get me one, they're affordable too!!!


81 bucks shipped from Cali


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks interesting, I like it but I'd have to see it in person before I could say more about it. Keep it up though make it your own man!


----------



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

Reading the subject, I just assumed I would hate it. That being said, I actually like what you've done. Personally think all the lights are a bit much but the spoiler, stripes, and wheels look great.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

mccullkh said:


> Reading the subject, I just assumed I would hate it. That being said, I actually like what you've done. Personally think all the lights are a bit much but the spoiler, stripes, and wheels look great.


Well they have a purpose... im out in the everglades alot.. so they come in handy


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah... i know.. ovwr the top with alot of the things ove done.. but i likes it... =) =) =) =) =)


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looks interesting, I like it but I'd have to see it in person before I could say more about it. Keep it up though make it your own man!



I'd love to see it at Lordstown!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> I'd love to see it at Lordstown!


Thats 19 hours north of me... =(


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

tsblu22 said:


> Thats 19 hours north of me... =(



Road Trip!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha


----------



## reaper89 (Jan 29, 2016)

usually not a fan of big wings, but **** you pull it off on this car. Love the whole style of it, keep it up! :goodjob:


----------

